# Op.123's List of Greatest Recordings



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Abrahamsen, H.: Let Me Tell You - Barbara Hannigan / Andris Nelsons, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (2015)
Adams, J.: Harmonielehre - Edo de Waart, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra (1985)
Adams, J.: Nixon in China - John Duykers, Thomas Hammons, James Maddalena, Trudy Ellen Craney, Carolann Page / Edo de Waart, Orchestra of St. Luke's (1987)
Adès, T.: The Tempest - Simon Keenlyside, Kate Royal, Toby Spence, Ian Bostridge, Cyndia Sieden, Philip Langridge, Donald Kaasch, Jonathan Summers, David Condier, Stephen Richardson, Graeme Danby / Thomas Adès, Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden (2009)
Albéniz, I.: Iberia - Alicia de Larrocha (1962)
Alberga, E.: String Quartets - Ensemble Arcadiana (2019)
Allegri, G.: Miserere - Philip Cave, The Magnificat Choir (1995)
Alwyn, W.: Lyra Angelica - Rachel Masters / Richard Hickox, City of London Sinfonia (1991)
Bach, J. S.: Cello Suites - Pablo Casals (1927-1939)
Bach, J. S.: Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (1955)
Bach, J. S.: Mass in B Minor - Suzanne Danco, Kathleen Ferrier, Peter Pears, Bruce Boyce, Norman Walker / George Enescu, BBC Chorus, Boyd Neel Orchestra (1951)
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas & Partitas for Violin Solo - Nathan Milstein (1973)
Bach, J. S.: The Well-Tempered Clavier - Kenneth Gilbert (1983)
Bach, J. S.: Violin Concertos - Hilary Hahn, Margaret Batjer, Allan Vogel / Jeffrey Kahane, Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra (2002, 2003)
Barber, S.: Knoxville Summer of 1915 - Eleanor Steber / William Strickland, Dumbarton Oaks Chamber Orchestra (1950)
Barber, S.: Piano Concerto - John Browning / George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra (1964)
Barber, S. / Korngold, E. / Walton, W.: Violin Concertos - James Ehnes / Bramwell Tovey, Vancouver Symphony Orchestra (2006)
Barry, G.: The Importance of Being Earnest - Barbara Hannigan, Peter Tantsits, Joshua Bloom, Katalin Károlyi, Hilary Summers, Alan Ewing, Benjamin Bevan, Joshua Hart / Thomas Adès, Birmingham Contemporary Music Group (2012)
Bartók, B.: Bluebeard's Castle - Mihály Székely, Klára Palánkay / Georges Sébastian, Budapest Radio Orchestra (1951)
Bartók, B.: Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta - Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1955)
Bartók, B.: Piano Concertos - Stephen Kovacevich / Colin Davis, BBC Symphony Orchestra (1968, 1975)
Bartók, B.: String Quartets - Takács Quartet (1996)
Bartók, B.: The Miraculous Mandarin - Iván Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra (1996)
Bartók, B.: Violin Concertos - Arabella Steinbacher / Marek Janowski, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande (2009)
Beethoven, L. V.: Fidelio - Kirsten Flagstad, René Maison, Julius Huehn, Alexander Kipnis / Bruno Walter, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1941)
Beethoven, L. V.: Missa Solemnis - Zinka Milanov, Bruna Castagna, Jussi Björling, Alexander Kipnis / Arturo Toscanini, Westminster Choir, NBC Symphony Orchestra (1940)
Beethoven, L. V.: Piano Concerto No. 3 - Arthur Rubinstein / Erich Leinsdorf, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1965)
Beethoven, L.V.: Piano Concerto No. 4 - Mozart, W. A.: Piano Concerto No. 25 - Leon Fleisher / George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra (1959)
Beethoven, L. V.: Piano Concerto No. 5 - Vladimir Horowitz / Fritz Reiner, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra (1952)
Beethoven, L. V.: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 13 & 14 - Emil Gilels (1980)
Beethoven, L. V.: Piano Sonatas Nos. 18 & 32 - Annie Fischer (1962)
Beethoven, L. V.: Piano Sonata No. 29 - Sviatoslav Richter (1975, Prague)
Beethoven, L. V.: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 & 31 - Myra Hess (1954)
Beethoven, L. V.: String Quartet Nos. 12-16 - Alban Berg Quartett (1989)
Beethoven, L. V.: Symphony No. 3 - Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra (1938)
Beethoven, L. V.: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7 - Manfred Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (2014)
Beethoven, L. V.: Symphony No. 6 - Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1958)
Beethoven, L. V.: Symphony No. 9 - Tilla Briem, Elisabeth Höngen, Peter Anders, Rudolf Watzke / Wilhelm Furtwängler, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1942)
Beethoven, L. V.: Violin Concerto - David Oistrakh / Hermann Abendroth, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra (1952)
Bellini, V.: Il Pirata - Maria Callas, Pier Miranda Ferraro, Constantino Ego / Nicola Rescigno, Orchestra & Chorus of the American Opera Society (1959)
Bellini, V.: I Puritani - Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Rolando Panerai, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni / Tulio Serafin, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1953)
Bellini, V.: La Sonnambula - Maria Callas, Cesare Valetti, Giuseppe Modesti, Gabriella Carturan / Leonard Bernstein, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1955)
Bellini, V.: Norma - Maria Callas, Mario del Monaco, Giulietta Simiomato, Nicola Zaccaria / Antonino Votto, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1955)
Benjamin, G.: Dream of the Song - Bejun Mehta / George Benjamin, Netherlands Chamber Choir, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (2015)
Benjamin, G.: Written on Skin - Christopher Purves, Barbara Hannigan, Bejun Mehta, Victoria Simmonds, Allan Clayton / George Benjamin, Mahler Chamber Orchestra (2012)
Berg, A.: Lulu - Teresa Stratas, Yvonne Minton, Franz Mazura, Kenneth Riegel, Toni Blankenheim, Robert Tear / Pierre Boulez, Paris Opéra Orchestra (1979)
Berg, A.: Violin Concerto - Anne-Sophie Mutter / James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1992)
Berg, A.: Wozzeck - Eileen Farrell, Mack Harrell, Frederick Jagel, Ralph Herbert, Adolph Anderson, Joseph Mordino, David Lloyd, Edwina Eustis, Hubert Norville / Dimitri Mitropoulos, High School of Music and Art Chorus, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus of the Schola Cantorum (1951)
Berio, L.: Sinfonia - Riccardo Chailly, Electric Phoenix, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1989)
Berlioz, H.: Les Nuits D'Été - Eleanor Steber / Dimitri Mitropoulos, Colombia Symphony Orchestra (1954)
Berlioz, H.: Les Troyens - Jon Vickers, Amy Shuard, Blanche Thebom, Jess Walters, Lauris Elms, David Kelly, Michael Langdon, Joan Carlyle, Richard Verreau / Rafael Kubelik, Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House (1957)
Berlioz, H.: Symphonie Fantastique - Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1954)
Bingen, H. V.: Laudes de Sainte Ursule - Marcel Pérès, Ensemble Organum (1996)
Birtwistle, H.: Triumph of Time - Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra (1975)
Bizet, G.: Carmen - Germaine Cernay, Raymond Berthaud, Ginette Giullamat, Lucien Lovano / Désiré-Emile Inghelbrecht, Chœurs Félix Rogelle, Orchestre National (1942)
Boito, A.: Mefistofele - Giulio Neri, Ferruccio Tagliavini, Marcella Pobbe / Angelo Questa, Orchestra & Chorus of RAI Torino (1954)
Borodin, A.: Prince Igor - Andrey Ivanov, Evgeniya Smolenskaya, Sergey Lemeshev, Alexander Pigorov, Mark Reizen / Alexander Melik-Pashayev, Orchestra & Chorus of the Bolshoi Theatre (1951)
Borodin, A.: String Quartets - Borodin Quartet (1958, 1965)
Borodin, A.: Symphony No. 2 - Nikolai Golovanov, USSR Grand Symphony Orchestra (1949)
Boulez, P.: Le Marteau Sans Maître - Yvonne Minton / Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Musique Vivante (1972)
Boulez, P.: Pli Selon Pli - Halina Lukomska, Maria Bergmann, Paul Stingl, Hugo d'Alton / Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra (1969)
Brahms, J.: Clarinet Quintet - Reginald Kell / The Busch Quartet (1937)
Brahms, J.: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Irmgard Seefried, George London / Bruno Walter, The Westminster Choir, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1954)
Brahms, J.: Piano Concerto No. 1 - Arthur Rubinstein / Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1954)
Brahms, J.: Piano Concerto No. 2 - Beethoven, L. V.: Piano Sonata No. 23 - Sviatoslav Richter / Erich Leinsdorf, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1960)
Brahms, J.: Piano Pieces, Op. 117,118,119 - Radu Lupu (1970, 1976)
Brahms, J.: Symphony No. 1 - Wilhelm Furtwängler, North German Radio Symphony Orchestra (1951)
Brahms, J.: Symphony No. 3 - Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1957)
Brahms, J.: Symphony No. 4 - Wilhelm Furtwängler, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1943)
Brahms, J.: Violin Concerto - Jascha Heifetz / Serge Koussevitsky, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1939)
Britten, B.: Peter Grimes - Peter Pears, Claire Watson, James Pease, Jean Watson, Geraint Evans, David Kelly / Benjamin Britten, Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden (1958)
Britten, B.: War Requiem - Galina Vishnevskaya, Peter Pears, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Simon Preston / Benjamin Britten, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Melos Ensemble, Highgate School Choir, The Bach Choir (1963)
Bruch, M.: Scottish Fantasy, Violin Concerto No. 1 - Jascha Heifetz / Malcolm Sargent, New Symphony Orchestra of London (1961, 1962)
Bruckner, A.: Symphony No. 8 - Wilhelm Furtwängler, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1944)
Bruckner, A.: Symphony No. 9 - Wilhelm Furtwängler, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1944)
Byrd, W.: Mass for Five Voices - Stephen Darlington, Christ Church Cathedral Choir Oxford (1989)
Cage, J.: Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Aleck Karis (1997)
Carter, E.: Clarinet Concerto - Michael Collins / Oliver Knussen, London Sinfonietta (1998)
Chausson, E.: Poème de L'Amour et de la Mer - Jessye Norman / Armin Jordan, Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte Carlo (1982)
Cherubini, L.: Medea - Maria Callas, Jon Vickers, Teresa Berganza, Nicola Zaccaria / Nicola Rescigno, Dallas Civic Opera Company Orchestra & Chorus (1958)
Chin, U.: Gougalon - Alan Gilbert, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (2013)
Chin, U.: Piano Concerto, Cello Concerto, Šu for Sheng and Orchestra - Sunwook Kim / Alban Gerhardt / Wei wu / Myung-Whun Chung, Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra (2014)
Chopin, F.: Ballades - Claudio Arrau (1953)
Chopin, F.: Mazurkas - Antonio Barbosa (1988)
Chopin, F.: Nocturnes - Nelson Freire (2009)
Chopin, F.: Piano Concertos - Arthur Rubinstein / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, New Symphony Orchestra of London / Alfred Wallenstein, Symphony of the Air (1958, 1961)
Chopin, F.: Piano Sonata No. 3 - Martha Argerich (1965)
Chopin, F.: Preludes - Rafał Blechacz (2007)
Cilea, F.: Adriana Lecouvreur - Carla Gavazzi, Giacinto Prandelli, Miti Truccato Pace, Saturno Meletti, Plinio Clabassi / Alfredo Simonetto, RAI Milano Orchestra and Chorus (1950)
Copland, A.: Appalachian Spring, Rodeo, Billy the Kid, Fanfare for the Common Man - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1959-1966)
Crumb, G.: Ancient Voices of Children - Arthur Weisberg, Contemporary Chamber Ensemble (1971)
Crumb, G.: Black Angels - Kronos Quartet (1990)
Crumb, G.: Makrokosmos - Yoshiko Shimizu, Rupert Struber, Akiko Shibata, Natsumi Shimizu (2018)
Debussy, C. / Poulenc, F.: Cello Sonatas - Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexandre Tharaud (2008)
Debussy, C.: Images, Children's Corner - Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (1971)
Debussy, C.: La Mer, Prélude à L'Après Midi d'un Faune - Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1956, 1962)
Debussy, C.: Pelléas et Mélisande - Jacques Jansen, Irène Joachim, Henri Etcheverry, Germaine Cernay, Paul Cabanel, Leila Ben Sedira / Roger Désormière, Chorus Yvonne Gouverne Orchestre Symphonique (1941)
Debussy, C.: Preludes - Paul Jacobs (1978)
Debussy, C.: Sonata for Violin & Piano, Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp - Franck, C.: Violin Sonata - Ravel, M.: Introduction and Allegro - Kyung-Wha Chung, Radu Lupu / Cecil Aronowitz, Richard Adeney, Osian Ellis / The Melos Ensemble (1961, 1977)
Donizetti, G.: Anna Bolena - Maria Callas, Giulietta Simionato, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni, Gianni Raimondi / Gianandrea Gavazzeni, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1957)
Donizetti, G.: Don Pasquale - Ernesto Badini, Adelaide Saraceni, Afro Poli, Tito Schipa, Giordano Callegari / Carlo Sabajno, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1932)
Donizetti, G.: L'Elisir D'Amore - Bidù Sayão, Ferruccio Tagliavini, Salvatore Baccaloni, Giuseppe Valdengo / Giuseppe Antonicelli, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1949)
Donizetti, G.: Lucia di Lammermoor - Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Tito Gobbi, Raffaele Ariè / Tulio Serafin, Orchestra & Chorus of the Maggio Musicale Fiorentino (1953)
Donizetti, G.: Maria Stuarda - Montserrat Caballé, Shirley Verrett, Ottavio Garaventa, Raffaele Ariè, Giulio Fioravanti / Carlo Felice Cillario, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1971)
Dutilleux, H.: Ainsi la Nuit - Arditti Quartet (1993)
Dutilleux, H.: Tout un Monde Lointain - Mstislav Rostropovich / Serge Baudo, Orchestre de Paris (1974)
Dvořák, A.: Cello Concerto - Pablo Casals / George Szell, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (1937)
Dvořák, A.: Piano Trios Nos. 3 & 4 - Christian Tetzlaff, Tanja Tetzlaff, Lars Vogt (2018)
Dvořák, A.: Rusalka - Milada Šubrtová, Ivo Žídek, Eduard Haken, Alena Miková, Marie Ovčáčiková/ Zdeněk Chalabala, Prague National Theatre Orchestra & Chorus (1961)
Dvořák, A.: Symphonies Nos. 7, 8 & 9 - Constantin Silvestri, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / London Philharmonic Orchestra / Orchestra National de la Radiodiffusion Française (1957-1960)
Elgar, E.: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline Du Pré / John Barbirolli, London Symphony Orchestra (1965)
Falla, M. D.: El Amor Brujo - Ana Maria Iriarte / Ataúlfo Argenta, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire (1951)
Falla, M. D.: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - Arthur Rubinstein / Enrique Jorda, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra (1957)
Fauré, G.: Requiem - Judith Blegen, James Morris / Robert Shaw, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (1985)
Feldman, M.: Rothko Chapel - David Abel, Karen Rosenak, William Winant / Philip Brett, UC Berkely Chamber Chorus (1990)
Gershwin, G.: Porgy and Bess - Leontyne Price, William Warfield, Cab Calloway, John McCurry / Alexander Smallens, Eva Jessye Choir, RIAS-Unterhaltungsorchester (1952)
Gershwin, G.: Rhapsody in Blue, Piano Concerto, An American in Paris - Earl Wild / Arthur Fielder, Boston Pops Orchestra (1959, 1961)
Ginastera, A.: Harp Concerto, Piano Concerto, Estancia - Nancy Allen, Oscar Tarango / Enrique Bátiz, Filarmónica de la Ciudad de México (1989)
Giordano, U.: Andrea Chenier - Mario del Monaco, Zinka Milanov, Leonard Warren / Fausto Cleva, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1954)
Gluck, C. W.: Orfeo ed Euridice - Shirley Verrett, Anna Moffo, Judith Raskin / Renato Fasano, Coro Polifonico di Roma, I Virtuosi di Roma (1965)
Górecki, H.: Symphony No. 3 - Dawn Upshaw / David Zinman, London Sinfonietta (1991)
Gounod, C.: Faust - Jussi Björling, Dorothy Kirsten, Cesare Siepi / Fausto Cleva, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1950)
Grieg, E. / Schumann, R.: Piano Concertos - Leon Fleisher / George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra (1960)
Grisey, G.: Les Espaces Acoustiques - Stefan Asbury, Asko Ensemble, WDR Symphony Orchestra Köln (2001, 2002)
Gubaidulina, S.: Offertorium - Gidon Kremer / Charles Dutoit, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1988)
Gubaidulina, S.: String Quartets - Stamic Quartet (2011)
Handel, G.: Alcina - Joan Sutherland, Fritz Wunderlich, Norma Procter, Jeannette Van Dijck, Nicola Monti, Thomas Hemsley / Ferdinand Leitner, Capella Coloniensis, Kölner Rundfunkchor (1959)
Handel, G. F.: Concerti Grossi Op. 6 - Bernhard Forck, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin (2018, 2019)
Haydn, J.: Erdödy Quartets Op. 76 - Tátrai Quartet (1964)
Haydn, J.: Symphonies Nos. 94, 95 & 96 - Frans Brüggen, Orchestra of the 18th Century (1992, 1993)
Hindemith, P.: Symphony 'Mathis der Maler' - William Steinberg, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1971)
Holst, G.: The Planets - Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra - William Steinberg, New England Conservatory Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1970, 1971)
Husa, K.: Apotheosis of This Earth - Jorge Mester, University of Louisville Concert Choir, Louisville Orchestra (1983)
Ives, C.: 'Concord' Sonata - Marc-André Hamelin (2004)
Ives, C.: Symphony No. 4 - John Adams, Collegium Vocale Gent, Ensemble Modern Orchestra (1999)
Ives, C.: The Unanswered Question, New England Holidays - Carter, E.: Concerto for Orchestra - Leonard Bernstein, Camerata Singers, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1969)
Janáček, L.: Glagolitic Mass, Taras Bulba - Libuse Domaninska, Vera Soukupová, Beno Blachut, Eduard Haken, Jaroslav Vodrazka / Karel Ancerl, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (1961, 1963)
Janáček, L.: Jenufa - Stepánka Jelínková, Marta Kársová, Beno Blachut, Ivo Žídek / Jaroslav Vogel, Orchestra & Chorus of the Prague National Theatre (1953)
Janáček, L.: Sinfonietta - Karel Ancerl, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (1961)
Janáček, L.: String Quartets - Janáček Quartet (1963)
Karayev, K.: Ballet Suites: Seven Beauties, On the Path of Thunder - Rauf Abdullayev, Ostankino Radio and Television Symphony Orchestra (1992)
Kodály, Z.: Sonata for Solo Cello - Miklós Perényi (1976)
Lachenmann, H.: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Eiko Morikawa / Sylvain Cambreling, SWR Vocal Ensemble, SWR Symphony Orchestra (2004)
Langgaard, R.: Music of the Spheres - Gitta-Maria Sjöberg / Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Danish National Radio Choir, Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra (1996)
Lieberson, P.: Neruda Songs - Lorraine Hunt Lieberson / James Levine, Boston Symphony Orchestra (2006)
Ligeti, G.: Atmosphères - Claudio Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1988)
Ligeti, G.: Cello Concerto, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto - Jean-Guihen Queyras / Saschko Gawriloff / Pierre-Laurent Aimard / Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain (1992, 1993)
Ligeti, G.: Etudes Books 1 & 2 - Pierre-Laurent Aimard (1995)
Machaut, G.: Messe de Notre-Dame - Marcel Pérès, Ensemble Organum (2018)
Ligeti, G.: Le Grand Macabre - Sibylle Ehler, Laura Claycomb, Charlotte Hellekant, Jard van Nes / Esa-Pekka Salonen, London Sinfonietta Voices, Philharmonia Orchestra (1998)
Lindberg, M.: Kraft - Esa-Pekka Salonen, Toimii Ensemble, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra (2002)
Lindberg, M.: Violin Concerto - Pekka Kuusisto, Tapiola Sinfonietta (2010)
Liszt, F.: Années de Pèlerinage - Lazar Berman (1977)
Liszt, F.: Piano Concertos - Sviatoslav Richter / Kirill Kondrashin, London Symphony Orchestra (1961)
Liszt, F.: Piano Sonata - Vladimir Horowitz (1932)
Liszt, F.: Transcendental Études - Lazar Berman (1963)
Lutaslowski, W.: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - Dawn Upshaw / Esa-Pekka Salonen, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra (1994)
MacMillan, J.: Birds of Rhiannon - James MacMillan, BBC Singers, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra (2001)
Mahler, G.: Das Lied von der Erde - Kerstin Thorborg, Carl Martin Öhmann / Carl Schuricht, Concertgebouw Orchestra (1939)
Mahler, G.: Kindertotenlieder, 3 Rückert Lieder - Kathleen Ferrier / Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1949, 1952)
Mahler, G.: Symphony No. 1 - Rafael Kubelik, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1967)
Mahler, G.: Symphony No. 2 - Emilia Cundari, Maureen Forrester / Bruno Walter, Westminster Choir, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1957)
Mahler, G.: Symphony No. 3 - Maureen Forrester / Bernard Haitink, Women's Chorus of the Netherlands Radio, Boy's Choir of the St. Willisbrorduskerk, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1966)
Mahler, G.: Symphony No. 5 - Rudolph Barshai, German Youth Philharmonic Orchestra (1999)
Mahler, G.: Symphony No. 6 - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1967)
Mahler, G.: Symphony No. 7 - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1966)
Mahler, G.: Symphony No. 9 - Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1999)
Marsalis, W.: Violin Concerto - Nicola Benedetti / Cristian Măcelaru, Philadelphia Orchestra (2017)
Mascagni, P.: Cavalleria Rusticana - Lina Bruna Rasa, Antonio Melandri, Afro Poli, Rina Gallo Toscani, Maria Meloni / Pietro Mascagni, Orchestra & Chrous of the Opera Italiana d'Olanda (1938)
Massenet, J.: Manon - Germaine Féraldy, Louis Guénot, Joseph Rogatchewsky, Georges Villier / Elie Cohen, Orchestra & Chorus of the Opéra-Comique Paris (1928, 1929)
Massenet, J.: Werther - George Thill, Ninon Vallin, Germaine Féraldy, Marcel Rocque / Elie Cohen, Children's Chorus of the Cantoria, Paris Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1931)
Medtner, N.: Piano Quintet - Ewald Danel, Milan Tedla, Zuzana Bourova, Jozef Podhoransky, Konstantin Scherbakov (1996)
Mendelssohn, F.: A Midsummer Night's Dream - Kathleen Battle, Frederica von Stade, Judi Dench / Seiji Ozawa, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1992)
Mendelssohn, F.: String Quartets Nos. 2, 3 & 6 - Artemis Quartet (2013)
Mendelssohn, F : Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4 - Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra (1989, 1991)
Mendelssohn, F.: Violin Concerto No. 2 - Henryk Szeryng / Antal Dorati, London Symphony Orchestra (1964)
Messiaen, O.: 20 Regards sur l'Enfant Jésus - Yvonne Loriod (1973)
Messiaen, O.: Chronochromie - Pierre Boulez, The Cleveland Orchestra (1993)
Messiaen, O.: Quator pour la Fin de Temps - Tashi Quartet (1976)
Messiaen, O.: Turangalila Symphony - Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Takashi Harada / Riccardo Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1992)
Meyerbeer, G.: Gli Ugonotti - Joan Sutherland, Giulietta Simionato, Fiorenza Cossotto, Franco Corelli, Giorgio Tozzi, Nicolai Ghiaurov / Gianandrea Gavazzeni, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1962)
Monk, M.: Songs of Ascension - Meredith Monk and Vocal Ensemble, Montclair State University Singers, The M6, Todd Reynolds Quartet (2009)
Monteverdi, C.: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - Claudia Parada, Mirto Picchi, Mirella Parutto, Renato Cesari, Boris Christoff, Oralia Dominguez, Nicola Monti / Carlo Franci, Orchestra & Chorus of the Maggio Musicale Fiorentino (1966)
Monteverdi, C.: Vespro della Beata Vergine - Jordi Savall, Chorus of the Centro Musica Antica di Padova, La Capella Reial (1989)
Mozart, W. A.: Die Zauberflöte - Helge Roswaenge, Tiana Lemnitz, Gerhard Hüsche, Erna Berger, Wilhelm Strienz, Irma Beilke, Walter Großmann / Thomas Beecham, Favres Solisten Vereinigung, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1937, 1938)
Mozart, W. A.: Don Giovanni - Ezio Pinza, Elisabeth Rethberg, Luise Helletsgruber, Margit Bokor, Dino Borgioli, Virgilio Lazzari, Carl Ettl, Herbert Alsen / Bruno Walter, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1937)
Mozart, W. A.: Le Nozze di Figaro - Sesto Bruscantini, Graziella Sciutti, Franco Calabrese, Sena Jurinac, Risë Stevens, Monica Sinclair, Ian Wallace, Hugues Cuénod / Vittorio Gui, Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1955)
Mozart, W. A.: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 24 - Alfred Brendel / Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (1973)
Mozart, W. A.: Piano Concerto No. 23 - Maurizio Pollini / Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1976) 
Mozart, W. A.: Requiem - Pia Tassinari, Ebe Stignani, Ferruccio Tagliavini, Italo Tajo / Victor de Sabata, Choirs of the Italian Broadcasting Authority, Rome & Turin Orchestras (1941)
Mozart, W. A.: Symphonies Nos. 38 - 41 - Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra (2007)
Mussorgsky, M.: Boris Godunov - Aleksandr Pirogov, Georgi Nelepp, Maria Maksakova, Maxim Mikhailov, Vassily Lubenchov, Nikander Kanayev, Vassili Yakuschenko, Aleksey Petrovich Ivanov, Yelena Dimitrienvna Kruglikova, Alexandra Tourtchina, Ivan Kozlovsky, Ilya Bogdanov, Alexander Peregudov, Eugenia Verbitskaya, Sergei Krazovsky, Ivan Spinayev / Nikolai Golovanov, Orchestra & Chorus of the Bolshoi Theatre (1949)
Mussorgsky, M. (Orch. Stokowski, L.): Pictures at an Exhibition - Leopold Stokowski, New Philharmonia Orchestra (1965)
Myaskovsky, N.: Cello Concerto - Mstislav Rostropovich / Evgeny Svetlanov, USSR State Symphony Orchestra (1964)
Nancarrow, C.: Studies and Solos - Bugallo-Willams Piano Duo (2004)
Nielsen, C.: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5 - Ruth Guldbaek, Niels Moller / Leonard Bernstein, Royal Danish Orchestra / New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1962, 1965)
Nono, L.: Prometeo - Parma Teatro Regio Chorus, Ensemble Prometeo, Filarmonica Arturo Toscanini (2017)
Novák, V.: Nikotina - František Jílek, Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra (1985)
Penderecki, K.: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima, De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - Krzysztof Penderecki, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra (1972, 1975)
Pettersson, A.: Symphony No. 8 - Thomas Sanderling, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra (1984)
Piazzólla, A.: Concerto pour Bandonéon - Pablo Mainetti / Josep Pons, Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure (1995)
Piazzólla, A.: María de Buenos Aires - Luciana Mancini, Johannes Mertes / Christopher Sprenger, Bonn Beethoven Orchestra (2019)
Ponchielli, A.: La Gioconda - Zinka Milanov, Giovanni Martinelli, Bruna Castagna, Carlo Morelli, Nicola Moscona, Anna Kaskas / Ettore Panizza, Orchestra and Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1939)
Poulenc, F.: Dialogues des Carmélites - Denise Duval, Regine Crespin, Denise Charley, Rita Gorr, Liliane Berton, Xavier Depraz, Paul Finel / Pierre Dervaux, Orchestra & Chorus of L'Opéra National de Paris (1958)
Prokofiev, S.: Piano Concertos 2 & 3 - Horacio Gutierrez / Neeme Järvi, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1992)
Prokfiev, S.: Romeo & Juliet - Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Symphonic Orchestra pf the State Academic Bolshoi Theatre (1959)
Prokofiev, S.: String Quartets - Pavel Haas Quartet (2009)
Prokofiev, S.: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 - Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra (1990, 1991)
Prokofiev, S.: Symphony No. 5 - Neeme Järvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra (1985)
Prokofiev, S.: Violin Concertos, Violin Sonata No. 2 - David Oistrakh, Vladimir Yampolsky / Lovro von Matacic, London Symphony Orchestra / Alceo Galliera, Philharmonia Orchestra (1954-1958)
Puccini, G.: Il Tabarro - Clara Petrella, Antenore Reali, Glauco Scarlini, Giuseppe Nessi / Giuseppe Baroni, Orchestra of RAI Torino (1949)
Puccini, G.: La Bohème - Beniamino Gigli, Licia Albanese, Afro Poli, Duillio Baronti, Arristide Barrachi / Umberto Berrettoni, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1938)
Puccini, G.: La Fanciulla del West - Renata Tebaldi, Daniele Barioni, Giangiacomo Guelfi / Arturo Basile, Orchestra & Chorus of RAI Roma (1961)
Puccini, G.: Madama Butterfly - Clara Petrella, Ferruccio Tagliavini, Giuseppe Taddei, Mafalda Masini / Angelo Questa, Orchestra & Chorus of RAI Torino (1953)
Puccini, G.: Manon Lescaut - Clara Petrella, Vasco Campagnano, Saturno Meletti / Federico del Cuopolo, Orchestra & Chorus of RAI Torino (1953)
Puccini, G.: Tosca - Renata Tebaldi, Richard Tucker, Leonard Warren / Dimitri Mitropoulos, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1956)
Puccini, G.: Turandot - Gina Cigna, Francesco Merli, Magda Olivero, Luciano Neroni / Franco Ghione, Orchestra & Chorus of EIAR Torino (1938)
Purcell, H.: Dido and Aeneas - Kirsten Flagstad, Elisabeth Schwartzkopf, Thomas Hemsley, Arda Mandikian, David Lloyd / Geraint Jones, The Mermaid Singers & Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra (1951)
Rachmaninov, S.: Cello Sonata - Alisa Weilerstein, Inon Barnatan (2014)
Rachmaninov, S.: Piano Concerto No. 2 - Sviatoslav Richter / Stanislaw Wislocki, Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra (1959) 
Rachmaninov, S.: Piano Concerto No. 3 - Vladimir Horowitz / John Barbirolli, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1941)
Rachmaninov, S.: Symphony No. 2 - Pavel Kogan, Moscow State Symphony Orchestra (1990)
Rachmaninov, S.: Variations on a Theme of Paganini - Daniil Trifonov / Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Philadelphia Orchestra (2015)
Rangstrom, T.: Symphony No. 3 - Michail Jurowski, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra (1995)
Rautavaara, E.: Cantus Arcticus - Leif Segerstam, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra (2004)
Rautavaara, E.: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 - Ralf Gothoni / Max Pommer, MDR Sinfonieorchester / Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1989, 1990)
Rautavaara, E.: Symphony No. 7 - Leif Segerstam, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra (1995)
Ravel, M.: Daphnis et Chloé - Charles Munch, New England Conservatory Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1961)
Ravel, M.: Gaspard de la Nuit - Ivo Pogorelich (1983)
Ravel, M.: Ma Mère l'Oye, Le Tombeau de Couperin - Jean Martinon, Orchestre de Paris (1974)
Ravel, M.: Miroirs - Herbert Schuch (2004)
Ravel, M.: Piano Concerto - Monique Haas / Paul Paray, Orchestre National de Paris (1965)
Ravel, M.: Trois Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - Janet Baker / The Melos Ensemble (1966)
Respighi, O.: La Fiamma - Mara Coleva, Giacinto Prandelli, Carlo Tagliabue, Lucia Danieli, Maria Teresa Mandalari / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli, Orchestra & Chorus of RAI Milan (1955)
Respighi, O.: Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, Roman Festivals - Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra (1984)
Rihm, W.: Die Eroberung von Mexico - Richard Salter, Renate Behle, Carmen Fugiss, Susanne Otto / Ingo Metzmacher, Hamburg State Opera Chorus, Hamburg Philharmonic State Orchestra (1992)
Rimsky-Korsakov, N.: Scheherazade - David Oistrakh / Nikolai Golovanov, Bolshoi Theatre State Academic Orchestra (1950)
Rodrigo, J.: Concierto de Aranjuez - Pepe Romero / Neville Marriner, The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (1992)
Rossini, G.: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - Maria Callas, Tito Gobbi, Luigi Alva, Nicola Zaccaria, Fritz Ollendorff / Aleco Galliera, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (1957)
Rossini, G.: Otello - Agostino Lazzari, Virginia Zeani, Giuseppe Baratti, Herbert Handt, Anna Reynolds / Fernando Previtali, Orchestra & Chorus of RAI Rome (1960)
Roussel, A.: Bacchus et Ariane - Stéphane Denève, Royal Scottish National Orchestra (2006)
Saariaho, K.: Graal Théâtre, Lichtbogen - John Storgårds / Hannu Lintu, Avanti Chamber Orchestra (2001)
Saariaho, K.: L'Amour de Loin - Daniel Belcher, Ekaterina Lekhnia, Marie-Ange Todorovitch / Kent Nagano, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin (2006)
Saariaho, K.: Leino Songs - Anu Komsi / Sakari Oramo, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra (2010)
Saariaho, K.: Notes on Light, Orion - Anssi Karttunen / Chrisroph Eschenbach, Orchestre de Paris (2008)
Saint-Saëns, C.: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 - Bartrand Chamayou / Emmanuel Krivine, Orchestre National de France (2017)
Saint-Saëns, C.: Samson et Dalila - Oralia Dominguez, Jon Vickers, Ernest Blanc / Jean Fournet, Netherlands Radio Orchestra & Chorus (1964)
Salonen, E. P.: Violin Concerto - Leila Josefowicz / Esa-Pekka Salonen, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra (2012)
Satie, E.: Gymnopédies, Gnossiennes - Aldo Ciccolini (1956)
Saunders, R.: Crimson - Nicolas Hodges / Hans Zender, SWR Vokalensemble, SWR Sinfonieorchester (2006)
Scarlatti, D.: Sonatas - Jean Rondeau (2018)
Schnittke, A.: Faust Cantata - Inger Blom, Mikael Bellini, Louis Devos, Ulrik Cold / James DePreist, Malmö Symphony Orchestra (1989)
Schnittke, A.: Piano Concertos - Ewa Kupiec, Maria Lettberg / Frank Strobel, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra (2005, 2006)
Schoenberg, A.: Moses und Aaron - Günter Reich, Richard Cassilly / Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (1975)
Schoenberg, A.: Pierrot Lunaire - Jan DeGaetani / Arthur Weisberg, The Contemporary Chamber Ensemble (1970)
Schoenberg, A.: String Quartets - Webern, A.: 5 Movements for String Quartet, String Quartets, 6 Bagatelles - Berg, A.: Lyric Suite, String Quartet - LaSalle Quartet (1968-1970)
Schoenberg, A.: Verklärte Nacht - Pierre Boulez, Members of The Ensemble Intercontemporain (1983)
Schubert, F.: Impromptus - Artur Schnabel (1950)
Schubert, F.: Piano Sonata No. 21 - Radu Lupu (1991)
Schubert, F.: String Quintet - Isaac Stern, Alexander Schneider, Milton Katims, Pablo Casals, Paul Tortelier (1952)
Schubert, F.: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9 - George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra (1957, 1960)
Schubert, F.: Winterreise - Hans Hotter, Michael Raucheisen (1942)
Schumann, R. / Lalo, E. / Saint-Saëns, C.: Cello Concertos - János Starker / Stainslaw Skrowaczewski / Antal Dorati, London Symphony Orchestra (1962, 1964)
Schumann, R.: Fantasia Op. 17 - Martha Argerich (1976)
Sciarrino, S.: Macbeth - Otto Katzameier, Anna Radziejewski / Evan Christ, Vokalensemble NOVA, Klangforum Wien (2011)
Scriabin, A.: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2, 5 & 9 - Sviatoslav Richter (1972)
Scriabin, A.: Poem of Ecstasy, Prometheus - Nikolai Golovanov, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra (1952)
Shaw, C.: Partita for 8 Voices - Brad Wells, Roomful of Teeth (2012)
Shostakovich, D.: Piano Concertos - Dmitri Shostakovich, Ludovic Vaillant / André Cluytens, Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française (1958)
Shostakovich, D.: String Quartets Nos. 1, 8 & 14 - Borodin Quartet (2015)
Shostakovich, D.: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9 - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1959, 1965)
Shostakovich, D.: Symphony No. 7 - Leopold Stokowski, NBC Symphony Orchestra (1942)
Shostakovich, D.: Symphony No. 10 - Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra (2009)
Sibelius, J.: Symphony No. 2, Luonnotar - Phyllis Curtin / Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1965, 1966)
Sibelius, J.: Symphony No. 5 - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1961)
Sibelius, J.: Violin Concerto - Tossy Spivakovsky / Tauno Hannikainen, London Symphony Orchestra (1959)
Silvestrov, V.: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5 - Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Lahti Symphony Orchestra (2009)
Still, W. G.: Afro-American Symphony - John Jeter, Fort Smith Symphony Orchestra (2004)
Stockhausen, K.: Gruppen - Friedrich Goldmann, Marcus Creed, Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1994)
Stockhausen, K.: Stimmung - Paul Hiller, Theatre of Voices (2006)
Strauss, R : Die Frau Ohne Schatten - Hans Hopf, Leonie Rysanek, Paul Schöfler, Christel Goltz, Elisabeth Höngen / Karl Böhm, Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1955)
Strauss, R.: Elektra - Astrid Varnay, Leonie Rysanek, Hans Hotter, Res Fischer, Helmut Melchert / Richard Kraus, Kolner Rundfunkchor & Orchestra (1953)
Strauss, R.: Salome - Ljuba Welitsch, Kerstin Thorborg, Herbert Janssen, Frederick Jagel / Fritz Reiner, Orchestra of the Metropolitan Opera (1949)
Strauss, R.: Vier Letzte Lieder - Sena Jurinac / Fritz Busch, Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra (1951)
Stravinsky, I.: Oedipus Rex - George Shirley, Shirley Verrett, Donald Gramm, Chester Watson, John Westbrook / Igor Stravinsky, Orchestra & Chorus of the Washington Opera Society (1962)
Stravinsky, I.: Symphony of Psalms - Karel Ancerl / Orchestra & Chorus of the Czech Philharmonic (1966)
Stravinsky, I.: The Firebird - Pierre Boulez, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1975)
Stravinsky, I.: The Rite of Spring - Seiji Ozawa, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1968)
Stravinsky, I.: Violin Concerto - Anne-Sophie Mutter / Paul Sacher, Philharmonia Orchestra (1988)
Subotnik, M.: Silver Apples of the Moon (1967)
Szymanowski, K.: Violin Concertos, Myths - Baiba Skride, Lauma Skride / Vasily Petrenko, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra (2013)
Tallis, T.: Spem in Allium - Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars (1985)
Takemitsu, T.: From Me Flows What You Call Time - Carl St. Clair, Nexus, The Pacific Symphony Orchestra (1997)
Takemitsu, T.: November Steps, Viola Concerto - Katsuya Yokoyama, Kinshi Tsuruta / Nobuko Imai / Seiji Ozawa, Saito Kinen Orchestra (1989, 1990)
Tavener, J.: The Protecting Veil - Steven Isserlis / Gennady Rozhdestvensky, London Symphony Orchestra (1991)
Tchaikovsky, P. I.: Eugene Onegin - Andrey Ivanov, Ivan Kozlovsky, Yelena Dimitrienvna Kruglikova, Maria Maksakova, Mark Reizen / Alexander Orlov, Orchestra & Chorus of the Bolshoi Theatre (1948)
Tchaikovsky, P. I.: Francesca da Rimini - Leopold Stokowski, Stadium Symphony Orchestra of New York (1958)
Tchaikovsky, P. I.: Piano Trio - Emil Gilels, Mstislav Rostropovich, Leonid Kogan (1952)
Tchaikovsky, P. I.: Pique Dame - Georgi Nelepp, Eugenia Smolenskaya, Eugenia Verbitskaya, Aleksey Petrovich Ivanov, Pavel Lisitsian / Alexander Melik-Pashayev, Orchestra & Chorus of the Bolshoi Theatre (1950)
Tchaikovsky, P. I.: Swan Lake, Nutcracker Suite - Anatole Fistoulari, London Symohony Orchestra / Paris Consservatoire Orchestra (1951, 1952)
Tchaikovsky, P. I.: Symphonies Nos. 4, 5 & 6 - Yevgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (1960)
Tchaikovsky, P. I.: Violin Concerto - Jascha Heifetz / John Barbirolli, London Philharmonic Orchestra (1937)
Varése, E.: Amériques - Pierre Boulez, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1995)
Vasks, P.: Violin Concerto - John Storgårds / Juha Kangas, Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra (2002)
Vaughan Williams, R.: Symphony No. 3 - Margaret Ritchie / Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra (1952)
Verdi, G.: Aida - Maria Callas, Mario del Monaco, Oralia Dominguez, Giuseppe Taddei / Oliviero de Fabritiis, Orchestra & Chorus of the Palacio de las Bellas Artes (1951) 
Verdi, G.: Falstaff - Giuseppe Taddei, Rosanna Carteri, Lina Pagliughi, Emilio Renzi, Saturno Meletti, Giuseppe Nessi, Amalia Pini, Anna Maria Canali, Gino del Signore, Christiano Dalamangas / Mario Rossi, Orchestra & Chorus of RAI Torino (1949)
Verdi, G.: Il Trovatore - Maria Callas, Gino Penno, Carlo Tagliabue, Ebe Stignani / Antonino Votto, Orchestra & Chours of Teatro alla Scala (1953)
Verdi, G.: La Forza del Destino - Renata Tebaldi, Mario Del Monaco, Aldo Protti, Cesare Siepi, Fedora Barbieri, Renato Cappechi / Dimitri Mitropoulos, Orchestra & Chorus of the Maggio Musicale Fiorentino (1953)
Verdi, G.: La Traviata - Maria Callas, Giuseppe Di Stefano, Ettore Bastianini / Carlo Maria Giulini, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1955)
Verdi, G.: Macbeth - Maria Callas, Enzo Mascherini, Gino Penno, Italo Tajo / Victor de Sabata, Orchestra & Chours of Teatro alla Scala (1952)
Verdi, G.: Messe di Requiem - Zinka Milanov, Bruna Castagna, Jussi Björling, Nicola Moscona / Arturo Toscanini, Westminster Choir, NBC Symphony Orchestra (1940)
Verdi, G.: Otello - Giovanni Martinelli, Elisabeth Rethberg, Lawrence Tibbett / Ettore Panizza, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera House (1938)
Verdi, G.: Rigoletto - Leonard Warren, Jussi Björling, Bidu Sayão / Cesare Sodero, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1945)
Verdi, G.: Un Ballo in Maschera - Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Ettore Bastianini, Giulietta Simionato / Gianandrea Gavazzeni, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1957)
Vivaldi, A.: L'Estro Armonico - Simon Standage, Elizabeth Wilcock, Micaela Comberti, Miles Golding, Jaap ter Linden / Trevor Pinnock, The English Consort (1986, 1987)
Vivaldi, A.: Le Quattro Stagioni - Giuliano Carmignola / Andrea Marcon, Venice Baroque Orchestra (1999) 
Wagner, R.: Das Rheingold - George London, Set Svanholm, Gustav Neidlinger, Kirsten Flagstad, Eberhard Wächter, Paul Kuen, Jean Madeira, Ira Malaniuk, Kurt Böhme, Walter Kreppel, Claire Watson / Georg Solti, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1958)
Wagner, R.: Der Fliegende Holländer - Hans Hotter, Astrid Varnay, Set Svanholm, Sven Nilsson / Fritz Reiner, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1950)
Wagner, R.: Die Walküre - Kirsten Flagstad, Lauritz Melchior, Marjorie Lawrence, Julius Huehn, Karin Branzell, Emanuel List / Erich Leinsdorf, Orchestra of the Metropolitan Opera House (1940)
Wagner, R.: Götterdämmerung - Kirsten Flagstad, Max Lorenz, Ludwig Weber, Alois Pernerstorfer, Josef Herrmann, Hilde Konetzni, Elisabeth Höngen / Wilhelm Furtwängler, Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala (1950)
Wagner, R.: Lohengrin - Lauritz Melchior, Elisabeth Rethberg, Kerstin Thorborg, Julius Huehn, Emanuel List, Leonard Warren / Erich Leinsdorf, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1941)
Wagner, R.: Parsifal - George London, Hans Hotter, Set Svanholm, Astrid Varnay / Fritz Stiedry, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1954)
Wagner, R.: Siegfried - Lauritz Melchior, Kirsten Flagstad, Friedrich Schorr, Karl Laufkötter, Eduard Habich, Kerstin Thorborg, Emanuel List / Arthur Bodanzky, Orchestra of the Metropolitan Opera (1937)
Wagner, R.: Tannhäuser - Kirsten Flagstad, Lauritz Melchior, Kerstin Thorborg, Herbert Janssen, Emanuel List / Erich Leinsdorf, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1941)
Wagner, R.: Tristan und Isolde - Kristen Flagstad, Lauritz Melchior, Karin Branzell, Emanuel List, Julius Huehn / Artur Bodanzky, Orchestra & Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera (1938)
Walton, W.: Cello Concerto - Gregor Piatigorsky / Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1957)


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Weber, C. M. V.: Der Freischütz - Hans Hopf, Elisabeth Grümmer, Max Proebstl, Alfred Poell, Kurt Böhme, Rita Streich / Erich Kleiber, Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (1955)
Weill, K.: Die Sieben Todsünden - Gisela May, Hans Joachim Rotzsch, Peter Schreier, Günther Leib, Hermann Christian Polster / Herbert Kegel, Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig (1966)
Xenakis, I.: La Légende D'Eer (1978)
Zandonai, R.: Francesca da Rimini - Marcella Pobbe, Giuseppe Campora, Ferdinando Lindonni, Sergio Tedesco / Arturo Basile, Orchestra & Chrous of RAI Torino (1959)


----------

